# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  xTurion, mobile robotic platform for advanced monitoring of your home, xTurion LLC, St. Petersburg, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - xTurion LLC

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 21, 2015

xTurion (in Russian)

----------


## Airicist

xTurion Tech Features March 2015

Published on Mar 19, 2015

----------

